# Renting an apartment



## cpsing10 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello! We are moving to Singapore next month and looking at renting an apartment. We are looking for a 2 bedroom apartment and our budget is 1500 to 2000 per month. The websites dont have many pictures of the apartment interiors so it's hard to decide something online. Can anyone suggest what would be good areas to stay in that budget? I will be working in the Alexandra area.
Any information will be highly appreciated?
Thanks


----------



## ryan80 (Jul 28, 2010)

which part of alexandra your refering to?


----------



## cpsing10 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Ryan,

My workplace is near IKEA on Alexandra Rd. Anythng close to 15-20 mins from there will be good. Any suggestions?


----------



## StephenYap (Jul 31, 2010)

*Looking for Housing*

Hi!

Your budget tend to be on the low side.

Do drop me an email at <snip>

Believe I can be of good help to you.

Cheers.

sy


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

Here it is.

roomsDB.net - The Property Rental Specialist For Singapore - Rent Rooms / Apartments in Singapore



Cheer,





cpsing10 said:


> Hello! We are moving to Singapore next month and looking at renting an apartment. We are looking for a 2 bedroom apartment and our budget is 1500 to 2000 per month. The websites dont have many pictures of the apartment interiors so it's hard to decide something online. Can anyone suggest what would be good areas to stay in that budget? I will be working in the Alexandra area.
> Any information will be highly appreciated?
> Thanks


----------

